

Not "JerkTech", Just Business as Usual - robertha
http://www.builtinchicago.org/blog/not-jerktech-just-business-usual

======
elmah
Awhile back I read an interesting article about how a city was considering
allowing wealthy people to purchase the ability for them to use car pool
lanes. Rich person values time over money, city values more revenue and
utilizes existing infrastructure. This article seemed like it was eluding the
same out of the box thinking.

But is this "business as usual"? From my point of view these companies are no
better than patent trolls, wasting everyones time and money just to protect
themselves from loopholes all while making the consumer suffer more complexity
(that is, more complex parking rules or restaurant reservations that need to
be held with credit cards).

